# Smoked Cod



## Alix (Apr 7, 2011)

I noticed jabbur is having cod for dinner and that sparked something in my brain. My smoker is now visible (snow has melted enough now) so I'm starting to think about smoking stuff. I've only done salmon and jerky to date in my smoker. I LOVE smoked cod, but wonder if I need to do anything different than I would for salmon? Does anyone know?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> I noticed jabbur is having cod for dinner and that sparked something in my brain. My smoker is now visible (snow has melted enough now) so I'm starting to think about smoking stuff. I've only done salmon and jerky to date in my smoker. I LOVE smoked cod, but wonder if I need to do anything different than I would for salmon? Does anyone know?



I have no idea and want to read replies. Do you do much smoking? Hot? Cold?


----------



## Alix (Apr 8, 2011)

Cold only. I have a little smoker and I love it! I'm not very proficient yet, but I'm practicing! I could eat smoked fish all day everyday so I figured I'd better get good at making it myself. 

I generally use a mixture of alder and maple chips which gives me the flavor I want. (I'm supposed to be getting a pile of apple chips from a buddy but he hasn't come through yet)

I am still hoping someone will post here about cod. I know its not as popular a fish these days, but still...SOMEONE must have tried this.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd really like more info on smoking fish too.  I do lots of beef, pork, and chicken.  This sounds like something I need to try. 

.40


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2011)

Since this is a subject that interests me, a lot, I did some googling. It led me where I should have looked right away - a Danish forum that I have joined, but not yet participated in: Grillguru.dk.

The recommendations for cold smoking cod:

filet the fish
cover in salt, not brine, until the flesh is firm, not until hard
rinse off the salt, dry the fish, let it air dry
smoke at less than 20C
smoke 12-18 hours, test for doneness by texture and tasting

If you want to read the thread, it's here: www.grillguru.dk • Vis emne - kold røget torsk

Google Translate does a weird job, but some of it made sense. (you can paste the URL)

Everywhere it refers to "soil", "hummus", or some strange word with "smuld" as part of the word it means sawdust.


----------



## Alix (Apr 8, 2011)

That sounds more like making gravlox (sp?) than smoking. I think if you smoked something for 12-18 hours it would be like shoe leather. My plan was slightly different but I might adapt. 

Soak filets in brine for 4-6 hours. 
Pat dry and allow to form pellicle (will cod do this?)
Smoke with 80/20 alder/maple for about 6-8 hours

If I pack in salt instead of brine will I impact the moisture level of the fish?
Does the salt pack impact the length of time in the smoker? 

Anyone? Come on, I know there are some veteran smokers out there who could weigh in a bit. I'm willing to experiment, but would really like some feedback.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2011)

Alix, here's the Good Eats recipe for smoked salmon that includes packing it in a slat and sugar combo to draw some moisture out of the flesh.  I think this would translate to cod.  It may take longer if the cod is thicker than salmon would be.

Smoked Salmon Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Alix (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmmm. Thanks Andy. I've not done my salmon that way. Maybe I'll try the salt/sugar pack and press and THEN smoke. 

I still think 12-18 hours would be too long though. Perhaps that is dependant on how thick the filets are?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2011)

Alix said:


> That sounds more like making gravlox (sp?) than smoking. I think if you smoked something for 12-18 hours it would be like shoe leather. My plan was slightly different but I might adapt.
> 
> Soak filets in brine for 4-6 hours.
> Pat dry and allow to form pellicle (will cod do this?)
> ...



They were very specific about not using brine for cod unless you have a huge chunk, but admitted it was a question of taste. Salting should firm up the cod. Recommended salting time was ~6 hours for a 2 kg cod (before filleting), with approximately four handfuls of coarse salt. Check the texture/springiness of the fish at regular intervals. Press the cod with your finger to test the springiness of the flesh. It doesn't need as long of salting as salmon or trout, because it isn't nearly as fatty.

Gravet would take several days and likely also include sugar, herbs, and something acidic.

I misread the amount of smoking time. Test after 6 hours. It could go a lot longer, it depends on the thickness of the fish and the smoker.

The original poster salted for 6 hours and put it in the smoker at 19h and took it out early in the morning. It still looked quite soft (the slices, specifically) in the pictures he posted.

Pix here: www.grillguru.dk • Vis emne - kold røget torsk


----------



## Alix (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw the pix. Thanks taxlady. I'll try the Google Translate when I get home. I'm at work right now and for some unknown reason this computer chooses to freeze everytime I try to Google anything. It will let me Bing, but not Google. Weird. 

So, salt for 6 hours, then likely smoke for 6-8. I am not sure what size filet I'll be getting. My daughter works at a store where they have the freshest fish, I love it. We'll be over there Sunday. I've got a couple of days to plan still.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

HEB had wild caught Alaskan cod in the market today.  I asked the monger to give me 3 pounds of thick fillets.  I've salted them ( a little) and getting ready to put them on the smoker. 

More pics later....

.40


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> HEB had wild caught Alaskan cod in the market today.  I asked the monger to give me 3 pounds of thick fillets.  I've salted them ( a little) and getting ready to put them on the smoker.
> 
> More pics later....
> 
> .40



Yum.

Are you hot or cold smoking them? What's "HEB"?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> ... What's "HEB"?




I'ts a supermarket chain.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Yum.
> 
> Are you hot or cold smoking them? What's "HEB"?



Heb is one of the grocery chains in south Texas.  My Traeger's lowest setting is 185.  That's a little too hot for cold smoking, but the best I can manage for now.  I plan to adjust the cooking time down a bit.

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

After a couple hours salt time in the fridge, the fillets are firm and lost a little moisture.  Here are th filets going into the smoker.  Planning on a 3 - 4 hours run time.

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

After 3 hours at 185, the fillets are coming off the smoker.   They have a golden color from the smoke and are tender and flakes apart.  Some clear juices remain inside.  Planning a fried rice with some for supper tonight.

.40


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2011)

OK, 3 hours in a warm smoker...my estimate of 6-8 is likely close. What kind of wood did you use .40?


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful, .40.  Nice looking thick fillets.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, 3 hours in a warm smoker...my estimate of 6-8 is likely close. What kind of wood did you use .40?



Oak is all I had on hand.  It's much milder than hickory or mesquite.



			
				Zhizara said:
			
		

> Beautiful, .40.  Nice looking thick fillets.



Thank you!  

.40


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2011)

That looks really yummy.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 9, 2011)

Mmmm.. what time is dinner????? YUM!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> After 3 hours at 185, the fillets are coming off the smoker.   They have a golden color from the smoke and are tender and flakes apart.  Some clear juices remain inside.  Planning a fried rice with some for supper tonight.
> 
> .40




How did it taste?


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

Tastes great.  Salty and smokey at the same time.  If bacon could be fish this would be it!

I using about half to make a stir fry.  Broccoli, snow peas, carrots, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, and egg in addition to the fish.  Cooking in sesame and canola.  

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 9, 2011)

Hot off the stove......

.40


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> After 3 hours at 185, the fillets are coming off the smoker. They have a golden color from the smoke and are tender and flakes apart. Some clear juices remain inside. Planning a fried rice with some for supper tonight.
> 
> .40


.40 they look brilliant and at this stage they would consitute the start of one of my favorite fish breakfasts, I would poach them in milk with a bit of butter then drain and top with a poached egg. Haddock not Cod is the trad fish here, these are my fav Arbroath Smokies - The Original Smokie from Arbroath hot smoked.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 23, 2011)

*Full Circle*

I froze the other half of the smoked cod after making the stir-fry.  I thawed it out today and we are planning a chowder for supper tonight.

Smoked Cod Chowder
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: .40

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lbs. Smoked Cod, shredded
3 cups chicken broth
2 bacon slices, minced
1 onion, diced
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon thyme leaves, chopped
2 lb. potatoes, peeled, diced
3 cups heavy cream or half and half
Salt, to taste
1 teaspoon Freshly ground black pepper

Directions:

1. Use fork to shred smoked cod into flakes

2. Cook the bacon slowly in a soup pot over medium heat until lightly crisp, about 8 minutes.

3. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until the onion is translucent, about 5-7 minutes. Add the flour and cook over low heat, stirring with a wooden spoon, for 2-3 minutes.

4. Whisk in the chicken broth and  bring to a simmer, and cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. The liquid should be the consistency of heavy cream. If it is too thick, add more broth to adjust the consistency. Add the bay leaf and fresh thyme.

5. Add the potatoes and simmer until tender, about 15 minutes.

6. When the potatoes are tender, add the smoked cod  and cream to the soup base. Simmer until heated through.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 23, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Since this is a subject that interests me, a lot, I did some googling. It led me where I should have looked right away - a Danish forum that I have joined, but not yet participated in: Grillguru.dk.
> 
> The recommendations for cold smoking cod:
> 
> ...


Pretty soon, if not already, it will be to hot around here to smoke at my favorite temp < 20 grad (68F).


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Pretty soon, if not already, it will be to hot around here to smoke at my favorite temp < 20 grad (68F).



Some of the people on that forum smoke at night to get the cooler temps.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great project for us insomniacs and for those who need wood creosote.


----------



## Alix (Apr 23, 2011)

I got some lovely cod at Costco, but won't have time to smoke it til we get home from holiday. I've frozen it and I'm going to see if I can get fresh before I start, but I'm really looking forward to this project.


----------

